# Gorgon RDCA by SvoëMesto



## M5000 (31/5/17)

*Gorgon RDCA by SvoëMesto*: Rebuildable Dripper Customizable Atomizer

Through the years, SvoëMesto has become one of the most important brands in the vaping world. This international success hasn't come out of nowhere, SvoëMesto owes it to its products, always innovative and efficient.

The Gorgon RDCA by SvoëMesto is the new project X by the Russian trendsetter SvoëMesto. "Project X" because it is decidedly quite different from previous atomizers. "Project X" because it was specifically conceived and designed for the Russian market where the expectations in terms of vaping are closer to clouds than to calm vaping by the fireside.

*A mythological design *
First observation, with its 26 mm diameter, the Gorgon RDCA is imposing. Its body bears a magnificent engraving representing the mane of a Gorgon, made of snakes. A drip tip, also imposing, adorns the top of the atomizer and accepts the classic 510 drip tips at the top.

The pyrex tank leaves an impression on your coil through two windows.

*The Hydre with 12 air entries*
Through the top and bottom rings, you will find respectively 6 air entries. Yes, a total of 12 completely independent airflows! With a screwdriver you can easily create the airflow configuration of your choice by closing or opening them one by one.

The body of the atomizer, the top cap, can be easily removed, but is firmly held in place by two solid and adjustable joints. There is an available top cap option that lets you reduce the size of the dripper and suppress the top airflows.

*An astonishing and versatile deck*
The deck also offers something different. Mixing the well-known Velocity with a clamp system valued for its versatility, SvoëMesto offers a deck capable of accepting any coil.

Designed for a double coil, it is nevertheless feasible to use with just one by adapting its configuration.

Rarely have tanks been so large. The Gorgon RDCA efficiently accepts an impressive quantity of liquid. Dripping directly via the drip tip, a conical part diffuses the liquid precisely onto the coils and not just through the studs. Clever!

*The SvoëMesto touch*
Although it is quite different from other products in the Russian trendsetter catalogue, the Gorgon RDCA nevertheless retains the usual quality criteria. Hyper quality materials, top of the line machining and design. Above all, as always, SvoëMesto moves out of the box. The naming RDCA (Rebuildable Dripper Customizable Atomizer) is novel and describes a type of dripper that is just so. A customizable RDA in terms of airflow settings, montage and even the design, thanks to the optional top cap.

*Technical features of Gorgon RDCA *
- Dripper atomiser

- Made by *SvoëMesto*

- Diameter: 26mm

- Made of stainless steel

- Single or Dual coil

- Air flow control : 12 air entries

- Delivered with spare parts








*multiple online sources

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## M5000 (31/5/17)

I resized it but the last 2 images don't seem to have changed, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Stosta (1/6/17)

M5000 said:


> I resized it but the last 2 images don't seem to have changed, what am I doing wrong?


They are a good size @M5000 . When you use the resize function you can only see if it's worked if you clear your cache as per...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Bypass_your_cache

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/6/17)

So confused, always thought Svoemesto was German here they talking about Russian. Something is amiss lol. Might be with me


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

Designed in Russia, Manufactured in Germany.

The following explanation is MY UNDERSTANDING mostly from reading posts on the Svoemesto Facebook page but a bit from other unofficial sources. Feel free to correct anything that is incorrect.

Svoemesto was founded by 2 Germans and 1 Russian. There were business advantages of having a base in Russia at the time, hence the Russian member. All 3 founders are still part of Svoemesto today as stated on their official FB page. I had thought that the Russian founder left and formed his own company which made the Russian atomizer. I read somewhere that it was not the FOUNDER but an EMPLOYEE from Svoemesto that left and went on to make the Russian atomizer, but I don't know if that is correct.

Currently Svoemesto are based in Russia and Germany and products are developed in Russia and manufactured in Germany. The website ending in .de appears to be outdated whereas the .ru website has all the new products. The business operations are split between Germany and Russia and the reason that their Facebook page links to the .ru website and also that it is updated with new products is probably because online platforms are managed in Russia as seen below.

Information below is directly copied from https://www.facebook.com/svoe.mesto and was posted on 23rd May 2017.

_2017-a preview_

_ The Year 2017 brings a lot of challenges for the e-cigarette industry and while on the official social media channels it has become rather quiet, behind the scenes is very busy. Here's a little insight:

In order to ensure that the international clientele of SvoëMesto can continue to comfortably receive information and support, SvoëMesto ltd in Moscow will from now on take care of the management of all public platforms. We will continue to keep you up to date on new products from the house of SvoëMesto (SMtec Germany)._

_ Standstill is not an option. For the year 2017 there are several projects planned. According to the country-specific legislation in the future it may not be avoidable that certain products will be available in different countries at different times. For countries where atomizers are restricted to a maximum of 2ml tank capacity, there will be an appropriate version of the Kayfun 5 very soon. _

_ Additionally there are several projects in the works for 2017. The goal for this year will be to establish products, that focus more on the individual preferences of the SvoëMesto customers, whether it be "open draw" or "mouth to lung". More details on that will follow soon._


----------



## RichJB (1/6/17)

I have nothing against the dripper or SvoeMesto but I wish manufacturers wouldn't make up meaningless new acronyms to try and hype their product. It's an RDA, there is no such thing as an RDCA. It just seeks to create another category of atomiser, further confusing new vapers. If it's a dripper, call it a dripper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

Lol they pushing it, but RDA, RTA and RDTA are quite useful now so this might make sense one day.


----------

